# If You Could Engineer The Perfect Steroid



## Ace Corona (Dec 22, 2014)

Suppose a time traveler from 20,000 years in the future arrived at your doorstep, and he told you that he could use his technology to engineer the perfect steroid. It would have no negative side effects that modern day steroids have, such as balding, acne, or anything else that could hurt you. He could even design a hypo like on the original series of Star Trek so you could inject without needles, and you could patent it and take credit for the invention.

The problem is, he needs a checklist type out by you before he can design this super drug. You need to list all the negative side effects you DON'T want this drug to have, as well as a list of the things you want it to feature. Also, would you keep all of this a secret until you earn your pro card and retire from bodybuilding, or would you share it with the world immediately?


----------



## Canadian muscle (Dec 22, 2014)

You must be 13 years old. Or just lack common sense


----------



## Ace Corona (Dec 22, 2014)

Canadian muscle said:


> You must be 13 years old. Or just lack common sense



What makes you say that? Who wouldn't want a steroid with zero side effects?


----------



## Ace Corona (Dec 22, 2014)

One thing I would ask for, is that it wouldn't affect my body's natural testosterone production, so I could take it for a significant period of time, then when I got off, my natural testosterone production would be at normal levels, as if I never took steroids.


----------



## DB4L (Dec 22, 2014)

Is this a story you are writing for grade 9 english class?
I aint helpin you with your homework son


----------



## Ace Corona (Dec 22, 2014)

DB4L said:


> Is this a story you are writing for grade 9 english class?
> I aint helpin you with your homework son



I'm 43 years old, 44 in January. This isn't part of a school project. This is a hypothetical question that I've tossed around, but nobody I know in real life understands the complexity of anabolic steroids, so I can't have an intelligent discussion of it with anyone I know personally. The only other website that I know of where steroids can be discussed without the ban hammer coming down is Fit Misc, but they've been re-vamping the website for several weeks now, so I can't get my fix of hypothetical questions that I normally ask over there.


----------



## DB4L (Dec 22, 2014)

Ace Corona said:


> I'm 43 years old, 44 in January. This isn't part of a school project. This is a hypothetical question that I've tossed around, but nobody I know in real life understands the complexity of anabolic steroids, so I can't have an intelligent discussion of it with anyone I know personally. The only other website that I know of where steroids can be discussed without the ban hammer coming down is Fit Misc, but they've been re-vamping the website for several weeks now, so I can't get my fix of hypothetical questions that I normally ask over there.



Im just having some fun with you man! Dont take it personally brother. 

Well then, to answer your question:
The perfect steroid would be a compound that maximizes the potential of each persons body type with little to no exercise, and no side effects at all, ie acne, unwanted growth in organs or effects on the endocrine/hormonal system. You would literally take one dose, (pill or pin) and wake up the next morning in whatever size the dosage corresponds to, and volià, you become a monstrous muscle beast for a few days or what have you. 
Ovbs this would be a miracle drug.. 
Call it LNE. 
And no, I wouldnt tell anyone about. Just reply to Q's that I got it from tiller


----------



## Joliver (Dec 22, 2014)

Three words:  Gene Doping

All of the benefits of steroid usage and none of the IQ lowering capabilities of testosterone and its derivatives.


----------



## Ace Corona (Dec 22, 2014)

joliver said:


> Three words:  Gene Doping
> 
> All of the benefits of steroid usage and none of the IQ lowering capabilities of testosterone and its derivatives.



Can you explain more about it?


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Dec 22, 2014)

I would like a shot with 0 side effects the main effect when I wake up the next day after the shot  I have a 9 inch cock little less then a beer can thick ha!


----------



## Armedanddangerous (Dec 22, 2014)

Ace Corona said:


> One thing I would ask for, is that it wouldn't affect my body's natural testosterone production, so I could take it for a significant period of time, then when I got off, my natural testosterone production would be at normal levels, as if I never took steroids.



If its a perfect steriod, no sides, why stop?


----------



## coltmc4545 (Dec 22, 2014)

Tren with zero negative sides no matter how much you run.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 22, 2014)

Ace Corona said:


> Suppose a time traveler from 20,000 years in the future arrived at your doorstep, and he told you that he could use his technology to engineer the perfect steroid. It would have no negative side effects that modern day steroids have, such as balding, acne, or anything else that could hurt you. He could even design a hypo like on the original series of Star Trek so you could inject without needles, and you could patent it and take credit for the invention.
> 
> The problem is, he needs a checklist type out by you before he can design this super drug. You need to list all the negative side effects you DON'T want this drug to have, as well as a list of the things you want it to feature. Also, would you keep all of this a secret until you earn your pro card and retire from bodybuilding, or would you share it with the world immediately?


Dianabol.............


----------



## Ace Corona (Dec 23, 2014)

Armedanddangerous said:


> If its a perfect steriod, no sides, why stop?



You made a good point!



coltmc4545 said:


> Tren with zero negative sides no matter how much you run.



What are the benefits of tren? (I'm a newbie to this stuff)



PillarofBalance said:


> Dianabol.............



What are the benefits of dianabol?


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 23, 2014)

This is the gayest intro to a thread Ive ever seen.


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 23, 2014)

coltmc4545 said:


> Tren with zero negative sides no matter how much you run.





PillarofBalance said:


> Dianabol.............




I say add these two together and subtract the water and night sweats


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 23, 2014)

Ace Corona said:


> You made a good point!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The benefits of dianabol? It would be easier to list what you DO NOT get from it...

Hair regrowth
AIDS
Miscarriage 

Bout it...


----------



## Ace Corona (Dec 23, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> This is the gayest intro to a thread Ive ever seen.



Are you talking about my time travel scenario? I come up with stuff like that all the time at Fit Misc, but that site is down so I thought I'd post it here, not many bodybuilding forums allow AAS discussions...


----------



## stonetag (Dec 24, 2014)

If there was a perfect steroid everybody would be jacked..right? I prefer to be the blacksheep, the 1 in 20, one of THOSE guys, you know what I mean!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 24, 2014)

tren with no sides would be the shit


----------



## Ace Corona (Dec 24, 2014)

stonetag said:


> If there was a perfect steroid everybody would be jacked..right? I prefer to be the blacksheep, the 1 in 20, one of THOSE guys, you know what I mean!



In the scenario I described, you would be the only one who knows about it or has access to it, so you could take it to the top until you won the Mr. Olympia ten years in a row before retiring and THEN you would have the choice of revealing it to the world if you so chose to do so...


----------



## Ace Corona (Dec 24, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> tren with no sides would be the shit



What if you had tren with no side effects and dianabol with no side effects, and you could run them separately or simultaneously and you would never have to fear your body's natural testosterone production shutting down if you ever hopped off.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 24, 2014)

Ace Corona said:


> Are you talking about my time travel scenario? I come up with stuff like that all the time at Fit Misc, but that site is down so I thought I'd post it here, not many bodybuilding forums allow AAS discussions...



Precisely. It reminds me of things that my elementary and JH school used to do to get you to brainstorm more ideas. We're men here. We don't need backdrops. Its just weird as fukk.

One more thing...someone 20k years into the future better not still be toying with hormones and making gains the hard way. I should just be able to grow like the the Hulk when I sleep.


----------



## stonetag (Dec 24, 2014)

Ok, wish in one hand, and shit in the other! where is this going?


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 24, 2014)

stonetag said:


> Ok, wish in one hand, and shit in the other! where is this going?



Absolutely nowhere lol


----------



## Ace Corona (Dec 24, 2014)

Don't you guys have an imagination? I just like contemplating things like this, that's how innovation happens


----------



## hulksmash (Dec 25, 2014)

It already exists with follistatin.

*YOU BECOME JUST LIKE BELGIAN BLUE CATTLE OR MYOSTATIN-DEFICIENT WHIPPETS* (google those two).

However, you have to buy:

real follistatin from a biotech company at ~$2,000 USD per MG
put the follistatin into a inactive virus antibody
spend ~$9-12,000 USD for an amount to cause effective changes
accept that tendons become more brittle with myostatin definciency
take the risk of the unbridled muscle growth to become cancer (it's unknown if it does)

*YOU WILL HAVE -0 SIDE EFFECTS; INHUMAN AMOUNT OF MUSCLE GROWTH; and INHUMAN FAT LOSS!!*

The ones that are rich enough to do this are...

...too STUPID to even realize it exists. Such irony.


----------



## hulksmash (Dec 25, 2014)

Ace Corona said:


> Don't you guys have an imagination? I just like contemplating things like this, that's how innovation happens



Myostatin deficiency is real.

Look at my post above.

The ones with money ONLY USE myostatin treatments on trials with muscular dystrophy patients.

Such a waste (well BBers would feel that way).

The reason why more won't jump in?

FRAUD.

Everyone now thinks all myostatin/follistatin products are fake and the interest disappeared.

It's real but too costly.

Also no bodybuilder is smart enough to do research (save for a few nerds like me, but we're poor and keep the info to ourselves)


----------



## Ace Corona (Dec 25, 2014)

hulksmash said:


> It already exists with follistatin.
> 
> *YOU BECOME JUST LIKE BELGIAN BLUE CATTLE OR MYOSTATIN-DEFICIENT WHIPPETS* (google those two).
> 
> ...





hulksmash said:


> Myostatin deficiency is real.
> 
> Look at my post above.
> 
> ...



Thank you for informing me of all of this, I looked up those cattle and the whippets, that was interesting stuff. Too bad the muscle growth was hyperplasia, which means more muscle fibers rather than hypertrophy, that gives me the impression that bodybuilders who are like those cattle would have to be genetically engineered while still fetuses. That gave me another science fiction idea, what if there was a colony on Mars a hundred years from now and they are all genetically engineered to have more muscle fibers than normal humans, and a bodybuilder like one of us travels there and has a hard time keeping up with the muscle mass of the people of that society.


----------



## heyjack (Jan 17, 2015)

Take the positives of tren with the positive of primo with the positives of var...BOOM. no HPTA shut down, no bloat, lean muscle fa dayzzz


----------



## Ace Corona (Jan 18, 2015)

heyjack said:


> Take the positives of tren with the positive of primo with the positives of var...BOOM. no HPTA shut down, no bloat, lean muscle fa dayzzz



Sounds cool


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jan 18, 2015)

Ahh yes 
They made a movie about this. It was called.
Limitless


----------

